# Help teaching a reliable recall.



## Banditmyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm new here so forgive me if there's a thread on this I missed  My boy Bandit is almost 10 months & will not come when he's called. My tried & true method (attaching a long line, calling him & treating for coming) has not worked. It worked on my Beagles! Anyway, does anyone have some tips? We are taking up an obedience class hopefully next month but something in the meantime to help would be great.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi

You don't mention if your pup has been neutered or not? ... and what his recall was like when he was a bit younger? Has it always been poor or has it just deteriorated more recently?

At 10 months old your pup has likely have hit adolescence. Just like with human kids, its not a time particularly noted for obedience! And if he hasn't been neutered then he will be very keen to go off exploring!

I would go back to basics - start with practicing recall at home - just call him and treat him when he comes then let him go off doing his own thing again. Once you have that down to a T, try in the garden / yard and finally progress to other places.

Keep calling him, treating him when he comes and let him go off again. Do this a lot so that coming when called doesn't always signify the end of fun (i.e. lead on and home). Never, ever call him angrily or with frustration and never start chasing him as this will simply become a game for him. It's usually far better to walk away from rather than towards your pup.

Also, make yourself really interesting - noises, toys, treats, even your voice. You are competing (in terms of his interest) with the world!

Finally, when I was initially practicing recall with my now 8 month old Miss Lill's, I didn't only use a voice command but also a hand signal at the same time. Now, when she is too far away for my voice to carry, I can use that signal to get her back. I'm lucky, because she is one of those pups that looks back to me a lot but I think doing both (voice and hand signal) is a always a must.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We do fun stuff with recall with lots of treats, running around and enjoying ourselves tied in with coming - one game is a sort of form of this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpYNOfMxPDU

although I am not anywhere near as structured as this and just throw the food then call to me and as they reach me throw the food again. If he likes toys use a ball or a tuggy toy.

I also teach a hand touch similar to Miss Lilly so we can play the hand touch game if I need to keep them close to me.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, pretty much what the others have said, make yourself really fun and exciting to come back to, yummy top value treats and a fun game each time he does come. The lead on and off thing is important for a while too. Having said that, even now if my dog REALLY wants to go and check something out he will but most of the time he is happy to come back to me.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If your dog is obsessive about balls recall is much easier than if they are obsessed with squirrels!
Brilliant advice already given.
A long line keeps your dog safe, but using a line to reel a dog in is not really about them learning recall.
Your aim is to be more fun, more exciting and loaded with more treats than anything or anyone else you are likely to encounter.
If your dog does not recall, do not chase them - run away from them as fast as you can, or lie down on the group and imitate bacon frying. Do not just stand still looking frustrated and dejected.
Hope you enjoy your training sessions.


----------



## Banditmyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Miss Lilly said:


> Hi
> 
> You don't mention if your pup has been neutered or not? ... and what his recall was like when he was a bit younger? Has it always been poor or has it just deteriorated more recently?
> 
> At 10 months old your pup has likely have hit adolescence. Just like with human kids, its not a time particularly noted for obedience! And if he hasn't been neutered then he will be very keen to go off exploring


 He is neutered, has been since 3 months. His recall has always been like this. Thank you all for the great advice. The dog I had before Bandit was hit by a car & killed right in front of our house. If he happens to get loose I immediately panic. Oddly enough he stays in the yard but I know if he sees a cat, squirrel or person he'll be off.  Even if he's tied out he takes his sweet time coming back in.


----------



## Banditmyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

2ndhandgal thank you so much for the video!! I had never thought to do something like that! I'll try it tomorrow


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your other dog Tammy, it must have been heartbreaking. We are so lucky here to have pro trainers like 2nd and Marzi give us all these tips. 

I've had a beagle so I know how food oriented they are. With a cockapoo you might have some luck combining a small high value treat with a really good cuddle and a short play session with you and a favourite toy, then release for more time off lead.

Coming in from time in the yard is not the same thing as a recall in my opinion, which should never be for something as awful as the end of playtime. I would use a different command altogether like "sorry but I need you in" and treat it with something very motivating once he is in (a game with his very best only used for this toy?). 

Is your yard properly fenced? Rufus is very trustworthy but no way would I count on him to keep away from distractions on his own.


----------



## Banditmyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Thank you Fairlie, it was awful. Unfortunately my yard is not fenced at all so he's on leash at all times except for the couple times he's escaped.


----------

